# Why is my HDD so loud?



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSKARAMANGAx*
> 
> Why is my HDD so loud? And how could i make it quieter as it is doing my nut in any solutions would be much appreciated cheers sk


Has it always been as loud as it is? Mine is the same model and it's relatively quiet. Then again, it depends on what you mean by loud. Perhaps your model is defective.















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

yeh it has been loud for as long as i can remember.i don't think it is defective but it is certainly an issue as when the HDD gets spinning its louder than all my components in my comp.

is there any way i could dampen the sound ?

i was thinking elastic bands as rubber washer's do you think that would help?


----------



## Artikbot

A 7200.12 being loud? O_O

I have that exact same drive you do, and I can't hear it. Even better, when Windows shuts down my storage drive (a SpinPoint F3), my PC automatically becomes unhearable if it wasn't by the slight hum of the pump and the click from the Ultra Kazes.

Anyway, try using small silicone dabs on the mounts.

Yeah, rubber bands should do the trick. Preferably use those wider ones, the ones that come securing the chicken's feet, or the ones in the vegetables.


----------



## Pao

I agree, try to make sure it's not your "cheapo" cases mounting first. Could just be the way it vibrates a poorly put together case. Maybe unmount it from your case while on and just hold it in your hand to see if it's still loud when not in contact with the case. If the noise goes away while in your hand you have your answer.


----------



## decapitor

Rubber bands will eventually wear out and break. I would recommend using thin, short bungee cords instead. This make a huge difference in hard drive vibration sounds. I've threaded these between the mounts of a 5.25 inch drive bay and suspended 3.5 inch hard drives with this method and have always been very pleased. Google "hard drive bungee" for inspiration.


----------



## Juganot

My HDD's make a loudish sound but I can't hear it because my fans are always on(all be it at a low RPM around 40%) but yh probably just you have sensitive hearing(like me) and can hear the hdd's when the fans are off or really low.


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitor*
> 
> Rubber bands will eventually wear out and break. I would recommend using thin, short bungee cords instead. This make a huge difference in hard drive vibration sounds. I've threaded these between the mounts of a 5.25 inch drive bay and suspended 3.5 inch hard drives with this method and have always been very pleased. Google "hard drive bungee" for inspiration.


gunna try this out later as this is such an ingenious idea and it should work a treat

will post results later

cheers for the help


----------



## ihatelolcats

i have my drives suspended and they are still loud. hope it works out for you


----------



## ffejster25

i think all HDD are annoying at making noise. i never hear the RPM go crazy loud but i can hear all the other moving parts in it.
sounds like a dryer tumbling shoes.not as loud as that im just giving an example of what it sounds like. i want a SSD so i don't have to hear anything.


----------



## Friburg

I have a 1TB Toshiba DeskStar for Documents in my rig and it's noisy as hell. My mum's old studio PC has a 20GB Seagate Barracuda in it which makes noises that sound like a spray paint can rattling when ever it is reading. I've tried all sorts to make mine quieter, and it seems the most effective was wrapping my drive with insulating tape (length ways and only around the sides) and poking holes where the screws go, though it is still noisy, but there is a noticeable difference. Give it a shot, it might work for you.

-Fri


----------



## theFidel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSKARAMANGAx*
> 
> Why is my HDD so loud? And how could i make it quieter as it is doing my nut in any solutions would be much appreciated cheers sk


If this noise-thing is new and it wasn't so loud before - that could be a sign that your HDD is close to its end. So backing up your data will be a good thing to do in any case...


----------



## xctes

In my previous passive build I had to encase and suspend a 2.5" drive to make it quiet enough for my liking.


In my current build I just moved all my storage to a NAS and only use SSD's, it made my life so much easier


----------



## SoldatProfi

It's probably the arm. Does it often get louder when you are starting up your pc or running games or programs? If it is, then it's the arm. Some hard drives do this, doesn't mean it's failing, though. I have the same problem. I know it's the arm because on mine, I can here it moving down, up, and repeating the same process.


----------

